# Females, would you date a islamist?



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

A islamist is a guy who is very religious. They want the nation to be ruled by islamic laws.

They look like this:














































Are they good looking?

If you got 1 million for spending a year with a islamist boyfriend, would you do it?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

What's with people saying "Females" these days It's really sort of weird and distant sounding.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Estillum said:


> What's with people saying "Females" these days It's really sort of weird and distant sounding.


well yeah, but would you date a islamist?


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

No, I am not a masochist.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Not sure what the point of this tread is, but to me conservatism and "fundamentalism" is something I avoid in all spheres, Islamic or otherwise.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Estillum said:


> Not sure what the point of this tread is, but to me conservatism and "fundamentalism" is something I avoid in all spheres, Islamic or otherwise.


the point is clear, would you want to date a islamist. Islamist is a hot subject today so i think it would be intresting to see the answears.

Okay, but what if he was the nicest guy ever?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

im a bloke but if he put a bag over my head and threatened to hack it off, I might pop out for a meal with him, wearing a burkini if he asked.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

otherwise no, but I would offer to **** his wife


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ljubo said:


> well yeah, but would you date a islamist?


:lol



bloodymary said:


> *No, I am not a masochist.*


+ 1

OP, you are going to have a hard time convincing us to accept that kind of belief system.

Regards,

the Christian womenMerken​


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Lisa said:


> the Christian womenMerken​


you are a christian?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ljubo said:


> you are a christian?


Yes, I am Christian.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't think anyone in the western world would date a guy like that. Honestly, I don't think the guy would want to date them either, because they are against everything he believes in. Most he would do (unless he is ISIS) is maybe wish that he could bed them out of lust (human needs ya know?) but try really hard to repress his sexual thoughts since you know, sex is such a taboo subject in religion, especially Islam for that matter. 

Later on he would probably go on Omegle to have a long wank in order to rid himself of the poison and go back to his delusions of religious integrity.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

nopenopenope


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

doe deer said:


> nopenopenope


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

Heartbreaker said:


>


:lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Even if I was a female, I would go out of my way to not deal with such religious extremism.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm pretty sure they wouldn't date me because I have "Haram" written on my forehead.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I wouldn't date a religious person of any sort.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I try to avoid dating people who want to kill me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

A million for a year?

How many times do I have to do the sexytime with him?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> A million for a year?
> 
> How many times do I have to do the sexytime with him?


:haha


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I would prefer dating a satanist.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

How are those honour killings treating you?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

NO


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> How are those honour killings treating you?


Wayyyy off point dude....


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> NO


I dont belive you.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> How many times do I have to do the sexytime with him?


After completing the prayer.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

islamists look like wizards :kiss::love2

its strange that white people that look like wizards like gandalf and dumbeldore are viewed as hot but islamists are viewed as not good looking. a case of racism?


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Who told you that Gandalf or Dumbledore is hot? That's what I wanna know xD There's nothing "hot" about them. They are just cool, that's all. As for Islamic extremists, it's not their looks that is such a turn off, it's their attitude. They are against everything the West has worked hard to achieve. So you can't really expect someone from the West to fall for a guy with that mentality. If you ask me, Islamic extremists are still stuck in the medieval era.

Anyway I'm pretty sure if that guy on the last picture trimmed his beard, dressed nicely, had confidence and a modern outlook on the world, he would surely have chances of dating someone from the West. Now remember I'm only saying this because it seems to me that you're making some kind of a social experiment to see if Western girls find Islamists attractive, even though you sort of already knew the answer before posting this topic.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I read that Muslim men can only marry Muslims, Christians, and Jews. They can't marry atheists, agnostics, or polytheists (Hindus?).

And Muslim women can't marry non-Muslims.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interfaith_marriage_in_Islam


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I woudn't date an islamist because we would be incompatible for each other.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

wait....wtf.....muslims are not allowed to date or have sex before marriage
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Gandalf and Dumbledore are definitely hot. But the sexiest wizard of all (Merlin from excalibur) has a more controlled, trendier beard.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

splendidbob said:


>


It's Judas Priest!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

ljubo said:


> islamists look like wizards :kiss::love2
> 
> its strange that white people that look like wizards like gandalf and dumbeldore are viewed as hot but islamists are viewed as not good looking. a case of racism?


They need to step up their game if they're going to compete with other wizards.


----------



## komahina (Nov 18, 2016)

No but I stay away from any extremely religious people.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

komorikun said:


> I read that Muslim men can only marry Muslims, Christians, and Jews. They can't marry atheists, agnostics, or polytheists (Hindus?).
> 
> And Muslim women can't marry non-Muslims.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interfaith_marriage_in_Islam


Lol, yeah I heard the same thing. I remember, there was a Muslim girl who was telling that as if it was very rational for her to not being able to marry non Muslims but it's okay for men to do that. Ridiculous.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

The last guy is kinda cool.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I read that Muslim men can only marry Muslims, Christians, and Jews. They can't marry atheists, agnostics, or polytheists (Hindus?).
> 
> And Muslim women can't marry non-Muslims.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interfaith_marriage_in_Islam





lackofflife said:


> wait....wtf.....muslims are not allowed to date or have sex before marriage
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





kivi said:


> Lol, yeah I heard the same thing. I remember, there was a Muslim girl who was telling that as if it was very rational for her to not being able to marry non Muslims but it's okay for men to do that. Ridiculous.


Pretty sure OP is trollingly using "Islamists" to refer to extremists and fundamentalists, hoping half will presume he's talking about Muslims at large and half will catch his drift--and thus get angry with each other. In much the same way that Christian fundamentalists aren't representative of the faith as a whole, neither are Muslim fundamentalists. More relaxed and "liberal" Muslims are perfectly allowed to date (extramarital sex is still generally frowned upon) and are permitted to marry non-Muslims--even atheists. Cross-cultural issues (such as Eastern Muslims who marry non-Muslims in the West--especially if both are of different races or ethnicities) can create some friction with families, but it's not always automatically frowned upon or disallowed. It just takes extra work, in much the same way any cross-cultural relationship does.

I used to be close friends with a white, atheist American woman who married an "arab," Muslim Jordanian man and it was not an issue with his family (though she did eventually decide to 'revert' to Islam of her own free will.) They always loved her. His sister, I believe, who is a hijabi Muslim woman, married a non-Muslim man. Her parents, who are older, were somewhat skeptical, but they didn't stop her. There is as much diversity within Muslim communities as there is without.

But to answer OP's question: no. Of course I would not date a religious extremist. _Any_ religious extremist. Nor would they find me very palatable.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Estillum said:


> What's with people saying "Females" these days It's really sort of weird and distant sounding.


If you pay attention you'll find a lot of guys on this forum like to talk about 'females' instead of women/girls etc, you can even make a drinking game out of it if you want...


----------



## Shazzy123 (Oct 31, 2016)

If he was a nice person I guess I would


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

VanitysFiend said:


> If you pay attention you'll find a lot of guys on this forum like to talk about 'females' instead of women/girls etc, you can even make a drinking game out of it if you want...


Alcohol Poisoning: a How to Guide.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

stop going off-topic.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Estillum said:


> Not sure what the point of this tread is, but to me conservatism and "fundamentalism" is something I avoid in all spheres, Islamic or otherwise.


I think it must be an American thing. I never heard anyone using this in real life, so it was weird hearing it all the time on this forum when I started posting here.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I had an affair with one for 8 months. To think the main concern was his wife finding out - he could have always gone out and adopted a replacement wife or married 10 more girls in her stead. I wouldn't really consider dating someone with strict religious views though.


----------



## udit thakur (Feb 21, 2016)

you forgot posting bin laden's pic


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, women love bad boys.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Mhm, such studs <3


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hell no.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Estillum said:


> What's with people saying "Females" these days It's really sort of weird and distant sounding.


These Days? Female has always been used.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

actually, i almost dated this muslim dude once. he went to the same art school i did and we met at a sandwich shop. i worked there. we started our "flirtationship" because i accidentally inserted myself into their conversation about whether or not he was cute.

he was pretty religious. but it was never a problem. he looked more like this tbh tho:


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Muslim? Yes.
Salafi-Jihadist/Takfiri/Wahabbi/whoeverthf^ckelseImissed? No.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

OneLove21 said:


> Muslim? Yes.
> Salafi-Jihadist/Takfiri/Wahabbi/whoeverthf^ckelseImissed? No.


would you date a non-arab muslim?

salafi are true muslims, they follow what muhammad and the sahaba did and what the 3 first generation muslims did. very conservative...but do not be misstaken, normal salafi dont like isis etc.

there is diffrent type of jihad btw....i am doing jihad against acid reflux, poverty, anixety and depression.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ljubo said:


> would you date a non-arab muslim?
> 
> salafi are true muslims, they follow what muhammad and the sahaba did and what the 3 first generation muslims did. very conservative...but do not be misstaken, normal salafi dont like isis etc.
> 
> there is diffrent type of jihad btw....i am doing jihad against acid reflux, anixety and depression.


You are obsessed with muslims but you are not even muslim wtf.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

I always had strong ties to both christianity and islam. my mom is christian my dad is a muslim from Sandžak (Serbia).

I always had huge intrest in religions.....i was more christian than muslim before but lately i would define myself as a muslim.

Btw, you forced me to answear this, i dont want to talk with you....you breaked my heart in the chat.....


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

shirayuki said:


> Being a Christian and a woman with self-respect, no.


which is ironic since most abrahamic religions seem to be ideologically similar.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

shirayuki said:


> There are similarities, but extreme islamists especially are really brutal towards women and little girls.


christians/other abrahamic religions were too before it went out of style.
and many still are, just not out in the open.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

regimes said:


> which is ironic since most abrahamic religions seem to be ideologically similar.


Please tell me how other religions like Buddhism and Hinduism is better than the abrahamic religions.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

ljubo said:


> Please tell me how other religions like Buddhism and Hinduism is better than the abrahamic religions.


did i _say_ buddhism and hindusim is better than abrahamic religions?
did i say _anything_ about buddhism or hinduism?


----------

